# Magnesium Chrloride



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

I know this wont work for everyone, but I seriously suggest you guys look into picking up some magnesium chloride. I've been taking it for 5 days now and have noticed huge differences in my anxiety and depression as well as DP.

Daily dose I take is 500mg sometimes 1000mg.

"Magnesium plays a role in over 300 different chemical reactions in the body, and many studies have shown that a deficiency in magnesium contributes to several mental health problems, including anxiety."

worth checking out!


----------



## Wacko (Aug 29, 2014)

You might be onto something here. The american diet sucks and it lacks magnesium. I will take it and see how I feel.

Anyone know which is the best form of magnesium?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

If you're going to take a magnesium supplement, it's best to find one that is close to the original source as possible, ie the ones least processed.

It's a good to start eating foods high in magnesium as well. Leafy greens and nuts spring to mind, however there're lots of foods high in calcium. Worth a little google for sure...

Magnesium can be a great help for anxious, stressed people..


----------

